# old bone shaker ????  help !!



## abdodge6 (Mar 21, 2009)

I recently purchased a very old bicycle at a barn sale
althought it is covered in thick dust there is no rust.

It is made almost entirely out of flat wrought iron riveted
together.

the rims are thin wood(very faint red color) covered with iron, metal spokes to a hub
that appears to have a port for oiling. the front wheel is 32"
and the rear 11" a small leather wrapped wood seat is hard mounted.
I really know nothing about antique bikes other then what I have read in the last few days online.

any help with ID would be great

A. Dodge


----------

